# Dealing with Squirmy/Fast/Scrambling SMALLER Guys?



## stonewall1350 (Sep 16, 2016)

So I'm a big guy. I'm broad shouldered. I'm a wide load in the gut. I'm basically just thick. I'm not super tall at 6'1, but that really isn't my defining feature as much as size. So with that in mind I asked the above question. I'm in a class with a lot of opponent who are smaller and faster and squirmy. They have insanely strong grip (Kung fu grip LITERALLY for one guy lol) and just very well balanced. So I am wondering how y'all contend with this? Starting from standing as well (as these guys are faster with better footwork).

I have technique and knowledge. Now I'm trying to work my game. And develop a "game." The only move so far that I have that is effective is side control and mashing the opponent down and working for an American/Kimora/armbar. So are there techniques for knocking a smaller faster guy down? Things that work if you are bigger? Would love some recommendations. Gi and Nogi is welcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 16, 2016)

As a bigger, slower guy, you'll want to get in close and get your grips with as much body contact as possible in order to slow down the game. You also need to develop efficient movement so you can make smaller moves inside of their moves. They don't want to have to match your strength. You don't want to have to match their speed. Once you get in close, maintain your grips and friction to make everything slower. Make it a pressure game of advancing by inches rather than a game of mobility.


----------



## kuniggety (Sep 17, 2016)

It's hard to build on what Tony said. He is a BJJ black belt after all. IMO, what you want to keep in mind is that you're the one letting them be squirmy. They want the squirmy game because that's how they can play against you. You need the slower pressure game. Make them play your game; don't play their's.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 17, 2016)

kuniggety said:


> Make them play your game; don't play their's.


Good advice in any physical confrontation. My first NGA instructor often said, "If they want to box, I grapple. If they want to grapple, I box." Translated here, "If they want to squirm, play pressure."


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 17, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Good advice in any physical confrontation. My first NGA instructor often said, "If they want to box, I grapple. If they want to grapple, I box." Translated here, "If they want to squirm, play pressure."



This is usually the tactics taken in MMA fights, it's why researching your opponent is such a good idea. sounds obvious but so often the coaches simply don't do this.


----------



## stonewall1350 (Sep 17, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> As a bigger, slower guy, you'll want to get in close and get your grips with as much body contact as possible in order to slow down the game. You also need to develop efficient movement so you can make smaller moves inside of their moves. They don't want to have to match your strength. You don't want to have to match their speed. Once you get in close, maintain your grips and friction to make everything slower. Make it a pressure game of advancing by inches rather than a game of mobility.



Thanks. Does that apply standing as well? I love the pressure game and I've already started being more methodical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka (Sep 17, 2016)

Speaking as the squirmy, little guy - turn your back to them, and raise your chin. 

All I can tell you, bro, is we scramble to keep you from getting position (obviously) and, hopefully, tire you out. How's your grappling endurance?


----------



## msmitht (Sep 21, 2016)

Work on getting your grips. Grip strength gets better over time and you'll learn when to relax them. Keep a lot of body contact and play on top. Maintain posture in the guard and keep your grips- an empty handed is the one that gets crossed.
Work on hip switching without taking your weight off of them.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 22, 2016)

Get close and use your weight. Basically, don't play their game, make them play yours.


----------



## Flatfish (Sep 22, 2016)

Sit on them


----------



## Steve (Sep 22, 2016)

Only thing I have to add is kind of a mindset.   You say you've got technique, but consider that a smaller guy will expose the flaws in your technique.   If you are bigger and stronger, but it seems easy for a smaller guy to regain guard or escape to standing, that's a good indication your technique is a little sloppy.

As tony said, concentrate on a tight, heavy game.   and by heavy and tight, I mean technical with attention to details.   In side control, are you applying good shoulder pressure, keeping your elbows nice and tight, controlling your opponents head, and blocking their hip so they can't slip a knee in and regain half guard?   When you move from side control to mount, are you maintaining shoulder pressure while really driving your leg across your opponents belt line, so they don't have room to escape?

Also, something to consider ona completely different tack, is that you could pull guard, work your bottom game against these faster, more fluid opponents, and start to work yourself out of a one dimensional, "big guy" game.   You might not ever embrace berimbolo, but you can and should get used to transitions and a flow.   Part of your difficulties above may be because you are holding onto positions for too long.


----------



## Minorincon32 (Sep 28, 2016)

As a weak guy against big guys, I can say that the stand up technique I tried to avoid was any form of upper body control. if they're honestly quicker than you, but you're stronger, it'd probably be beneficial to you to give up a wrist maybe. Knowing you can overpower the opponent means letting them get in close probably isn't a bad idea at all. They'll avoid getting near you if they think you have a game plan. But if you let them think they're controlling you, you can probably switch it up on them
If you're really stronger. All I'm talking about is slight wrist control, not letting them get side control. On the ground though, if they're slipping out of side control and making it difficult for you to maintain a position, you gotta make sure you're putting pressure in the right places. If you're heavier than the person, put your weight on their legs if you aren't near their head. Legs are a huge part of the smaller players game. 

But please for the love of God take what I say lightly. I'm a white belt.


----------



## dowz (Sep 29, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> As a bigger, slower guy, you'll want to get in close and get your grips with as much body contact as possible in order to slow down the game. You also need to develop efficient movement so you can make smaller moves inside of their moves. They don't want to have to match your strength. You don't want to have to match their speed. Once you get in close, maintain your grips and friction to make everything slower. Make it a pressure game of advancing by inches rather than a game of mobility.



i'm curious. The advice whenever i am faced with bigger/taller opponents is always to get in close, behind their guard so that their longer reach can be nullified. Is there a contradiction here, do you think?
And the advice for the taller/bigger guy is to keep the smaller guy away and the smaller guy will not be able to punch/kick and cause any damage.

I do taekwondo by the way.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 29, 2016)

dowz said:


> i'm curious. The advice whenever i am faced with bigger/taller opponents is always to get in close, behind their guard so that their longer reach can be nullified. Is there a contradiction here, do you think?
> And the advice for the taller/bigger guy is to keep the smaller guy away and the smaller guy will not be able to punch/kick and cause any damage.
> 
> I do taekwondo by the way.


The advice you were given is true for striking, as reach is an issue. When you're grappling, the closer the big person is, the more pressure they are putting on you, and the tougher for you to make the space to manipulate your/their body how you want to.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 30, 2016)

dowz said:


> i'm curious. The advice whenever i am faced with bigger/taller opponents is always to get in close, behind their guard so that their longer reach can be nullified. Is there a contradiction here, do you think?
> And the advice for the taller/bigger guy is to keep the smaller guy away and the smaller guy will not be able to punch/kick and cause any damage.
> 
> I do taekwondo by the way.


There's a different strategy in striking than in grappling.


----------



## dowz (Oct 1, 2016)

thanks for sharing. Cheers.


----------

